# just put a deposit down on a baby!



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I've been talking with various breeders nearby (meaning within 4 hours XD) and found a place pretty close by with some babies ready to go home towards the end of the month 

Placed a small deposit on this lovely girl:









She's from Hurricane Hedgehogs. No idea what to name her. Info on the website says she's platinum-colored.
Only concern is that the breeder says that personality changes a lot and its too young to tell if she's shy or not. Anyhow, she'll be getting lots of handling and socialization!
I bring her home on the 22nd


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

She's precious! Congrats.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You must be so excited!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

very! Never had a baby before  I'm going to be ordering one of your wheels soon, Larry! I noticed your ebay store had no blue sparkly left, but your site still has them listed. Are they still in stock?


----------



## aydree (Oct 19, 2012)

Hurricane -so you live in south Florida? Very nice I have considered them for getting a hedgehog but for now I've decided to wait on getting one unless a rescue comes along. Let us know about her personality and cage set up once she comes home  congrats on your baby girl


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I saw 2 from Hurricane that I fell in love with. They were brother and sister. That was before I got Mimzy.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

@aydree: I live in North FL, actually  Jacksonville. She's going to have her own floor on my Ferret Nation 

@momII: I've been following the fl breeders for a while, I was thinking I would end up getting one from Beach Bums but Hurricane Hedgehogs are about an hour closer to me!


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

Congratulations!  I'm going to be placing a deposit on a baby on Saturday myself, I'm so stinkin' excited. Baby-boy hasn't even been conceived yet. :lol: Just gotta make sure I'm at the top of the list come April when we're ready for a second baby. You have to promise to put up lots of cute pictures of her! 

I think she looks like a Belle, by the way.  Or Annabelle. I'm having a hard time deciding between the two haha.


----------



## aydree (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh ok I live in Tallahassee. It looks like hood petz I think is what it's called is closest to me.. I was having a hard time deciding and just realized it would be best to wait for now with the delivery prices being high, etc


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

yeah, it looks like Hood Petz is closest to you! Shame there isn't anyone closer for ya. Hood Petz is where I got my first girl


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

She is so cute, congrats. We need lots of pictures once she gets home.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

She is SO precious!!!! Congratulations


----------



## aydree (Oct 19, 2012)

Any reason why you aren't returning to them for your second one? Just wondering if I should maybe consider looking elsewhere when I am ready.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

oh no! Hood Petz is excellent! They just don't have babies right now (they do have juveniles and adults for adoption right now, though). Quinnlee has been wonderful and healthy, and Amy, the breeder, is helpful and is good with all her animals. Hood Petz is my preference but I really wanted a baby.


----------



## tigereyes319 (Nov 10, 2012)

Lol Southern is anxious for a new baby  . The waiting is killing her Im sure. It would kill me to if I had to wait.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

tigereyes319 said:


> Lol Southern is anxious for a new baby  . The waiting is killing her Im sure. It would kill me to if I had to wait.


I am way past anxious o.o I am crazy excited! And I look at her picture every few hours. But I had to wait this long for Quinnlee, too, because I reserved her right before I moved to a new apartment and had to wait til after I moved to pick her up :lol:


----------



## tigereyes319 (Nov 10, 2012)

You so crazy lol. But it's worth the wait.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

She is really pretty. Please post more pictures when you get her!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm getting a little frustrated with the breeder, I'm trying to plan my road trip to pick the baby up, and she's not confirming the pick-up date (that's now less than a week away). I know she's been online because she has updated her website. Maybe I just expect too much from people as far as emailing goes haha.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

she just responded  22nd pickup it is!


----------

